# GOT SOME BAD NEWS THIS MORNING



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

GOT SOME SHITTY NEWS THIS MORNING HERCULES IS GOING TO DISCONTINUE THE 175/75-14'S NAD THE 175/70-14'S WHITE WALL ......DONT KNOW WHAT THERE THINKING? ........SHITTY DEAL FOR REAL .......FIRST IT WAS COOPER NOW HERCULES ........THE ONLY THING LEFT IS GONNA BE HANKOOKS  NOT THAT HANKOOKS ARE BAD .....BUT THE HERC'S LOOKED BETTER 


THEY SAID BECAUSE SALES IN THIS SIZE WITH A WHITE WALL ARE SLOW ......ITS BULLSHIT I PERSONALLY THINK IT WAS THE BEST TIRE IN THIS SIZE 



WELL ANYWAYS I BOUGHT UP THE LAST 6 SETS THEY HAD ......  

I WILL BE CARRYING THE HANKOOKS AFTER THESE ARE GONE ...


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

remmmington next.......really getting hard to hind 155/80 13 in white walls too


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 9 2007, 08:58 AM~7217896
> *remmmington  next.......really  getting  hard  to  hind  155/80  13 in  white  walls too
> *


SEEMS LIKE THE CHINEESE TIRES ARE GONNA BE ALL THATS LEFT ......WHATS THE LOWRIDING WORLD COMING TO ?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 9 2007, 12:22 PM~7218099
> *SEEMS LIKE THE CHINEESE TIRES ARE GONNA BE ALL THATS LEFT ......WHATS THE LOWRIDING WORLD COMING TO ?
> *


pretty soon no one will make tires for lows anymore.




:uh: FUCK THAT!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 9 2007, 12:26 PM~7218134
> *pretty soon no one will make tires for lows anymore.
> :uh:  FUCK THAT!
> *




It seems like hydraulic makers are leavin the juice and going with the air


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 9 2007, 10:22 AM~7218099
> *SEEMS LIKE THE CHINEESE TIRES ARE GONNA BE ALL THATS LEFT ......WHATS THE LOWRIDING WORLD COMING TO ?
> *


CHOW MAIN FOOL


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 9 2007, 12:04 PM~7218892
> *CHOW MAIN FOOL
> *


LIKE A MUTHA FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

i love my Dayton Tires i think they look the best next to a OG 520


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Feb 9 2007, 12:18 PM~7219031
> *i love my Dayton Tires i think they look the best next to a OG 520
> *


Yeah Dayton rubber looks real good, real thin white on mines.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

chinese people aint dumb.


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

if it aint one thing its a motherfhuckin notha....
are we looking at an inflation


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

lowriding is becoming a hard lifestyle to live.

no brand new cars are worth lowriding (nothing past the 80's is worth shit)
tires are being discontinued
wire wheel quality is a problem (thats a whole 25 page topic by itself)
hydraulic manufacturers are slipping on quality or they are out of the game

to even have a decent car worth lowriding these days you are almost committed to a full restoration (unless you will settle for a 4 door caddy or lincoln).

it was bad enough when they stopped producing 5.20's and lead based paint, but it was still easy to find nice cars and roll them without a $20k restoration.

now it takes a year just to find all the parts because its all becoming so rare, whats next??? will people have to spend $500 on a set of "vintage" 155/80-13's???? is it going to come to that???


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 9 2007, 04:10 PM~7220463
> *lowriding is becoming a hard lifestyle to live.
> 
> no brand new cars are worth lowriding (nothing past the 80's is worth shit)
> ...


theres always the coker 5.20's for 75 a piece  like i said, time to shim so a-arms back


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

mastercraft tires don't look bad either.....i have a set of remingtons, coopers trendsetters, and mastercrafts......


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

mastercraft tires letters fade to whitewalls so fast.3 wheeling on em makes its go right away
have you tried TDW in compton ?
they have mostly hercs in all sizes.
didnt know they are gonna stop tho


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

BETTER START BUYING A SET OF TIRES EVERY MONTH TO STOCK UP. DOES ANYBODY KNOW THE SHELF LIFE OF TIRES BEFORE THEIR NO GOOD TO MOUNT?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 9 2007, 05:03 PM~7220825
> *BETTER START BUYING A SET OF TIRES EVERY MONTH TO STOCK UP. DOES ANYBODY KNOW THE SHELF LIFE OF TIRES BEFORE THEIR NO GOOD TO MOUNT?
> *


should be a good while if they dont dry out, shit people still rollin old ass og 5.20s


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 9 2007, 06:24 PM~7220551
> *theres always the coker 5.20's for 75 a piece    like i said, time to shim so a-arms back
> *


fuck that, I got the real thing.


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

:biggrin: nice


----------



## chubaka79 (Jan 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 9 2007, 05:20 PM~7220933
> *fuck that, I got the real thing.
> 
> 
> ...


not every one has them :biggrin: gotta stick to whats in production


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 9 2007, 04:20 PM~7220933
> *fuck that, I got the real thing.
> 
> 
> ...


I hear you Jason. My 5.20's and 155 Remington's on tap.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 9 2007, 08:55 AM~7217877
> *GOT SOME SHITTY NEWS THIS MORNING HERCULES IS GOING TO DISCONTINUE THE 175/75-14'S NAD THE 175/70-14'S WHITE WALL ......DONT KNOW WHAT THERE THINKING? ........SHITTY DEAL FOR REAL .......FIRST IT WAS COOPER NOW HERCULES ........THE ONLY THING LEFT IS GONNA BE HANKOOKS    NOT THAT HANKOOKS ARE BAD .....BUT THE HERC'S LOOKED BETTER
> THEY SAID BECAUSE SALES IN THIS SIZE WITH A WHITE WALL ARE SLOW ......ITS BULLSHIT I PERSONALLY THINK IT WAS THE BEST TIRE IN THIS SIZE
> WELL ANYWAYS I BOUGHT UP THE LAST 6 SETS THEY HAD ......
> ...


how much are you selling a set of 175/70-14?


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

FUUUUUUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im not riding on black walls next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im going to the tire store after work and stocking up the garage with white walls.

They are only $20 now.....wait till they are only available in blackwall. Then I can sell em for $100 a piece like they are nugs. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY G-LACCIN (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank god I just got Hercs on all 4 wires. That fucking sucks man...


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 9 2007, 09:58 AM~7217896
> *remmmington  next.......really  getting  hard  to  hind  155/80  13 in  white  walls too
> *


remingtons are already discontinued :angry: a few months ago


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 10 2007, 10:17 AM~7225606
> *how much are you selling a set of 175/70-14?
> *


196.00 +shipping .....5 sets left


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

well can i get THE quote that ive asked forr 3 times now then PLEASE!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 10 2007, 04:25 PM~7227826
> *well can i get THE quote that ive asked forr 3 times now then PLEASE!!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=182859&st=240
+ shipping .....i never got a zip code ?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> lowriding is becoming a hard lifestyle to live.
> 
> no brand new cars are worth lowriding (nothing past the 80's is worth shit)
> tires are being discontinued
> ...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 11 2007, 07:13 AM~7230793
> *
> 
> I don't know but it's really getting difficult to build and afford a decent traditional 2dr. The G bodies and 2dr caddys are getting old and will ALL need to be completly restored soon...then what? Whats the next non-frame-off affordabel Lowrider gonna be?
> *


there are still mint condition cars out there. I see lots of mid 70's montes for under 10 grand, Boattail Rivi's, Glasshouses ect. I found an 87 Cutlass last year with 900 original miles on it. 

Cars are out there, its just not easy and its not cheap. I paid 8 grand for my Glasshouse, lol its still has under 20,000 miles on it. Funny thing is, I am completely rebuilding the entire car, paint, interior, engine, suspension, belly, chassis, EVERYTHING. I just wanted a nice car to start with, alot of people say I am crazy because the car was so nice, but the people who matter to me are supporting me.


I will probably buy another car this year or next year just to have, I've got my eyes on a few low mileage traditionals that a collector has, I'll probably get one, throw some knock-offs with original 5.20's and just ride it now and then and keep it put up until the Glasshouse is finished and I move to CA, that way I dont have to sell any internal organs just to buy a decent car for my next project in 5 years, lol.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

you think the tires are hard to come by over there? try europe..  
dammit im allmost down on the cord on my ole 14" hercs, got a brand new set of 13"s threaded with Guardsman's tho, are they any good? came with the wheels..


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

wassup d cheese ......if you got 2 hercs 175 75 14's i need them 
i can get 2 here in cnd and need 2 more to make a set lemme know im in canada and need them asap lemme know 
or if you have 4 pm me a price shipped either way thanks 
l2j 3c2 niagara falls ontario canada


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Feb 12 2007, 08:54 AM~7238811
> *wassup d cheese ......if you got 2 hercs 175 75 14's i need them
> i can get 2 here in cnd  and need 2 more to make a set lemme know im in canada and need them asap lemme know
> or if you have 4 pm me a price shipped either way thanks
> ...


49.00 EACH + 50.00 SHIPPING ON EVERY PAIR .....LET ME KNOW


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

3 SETS LEFT ........THANKS STINKINLINKIN AND IIMPALAA


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

The Death Of Lowriding is soon approaching


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mannie Fre$h_@Feb 13 2007, 02:25 PM~7250462
> *The Death Of Lowriding is soon approaching
> *


NOT WITH ALL THE REAL RYDERS OUT THERE .....IT WILL NEVER HAPPEN ..


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mannie Fre$h_@Feb 13 2007, 03:25 PM~7250462
> *The Death Of Lowriding is soon approaching
> *


thats the dumbest statement ive ever heard. if all it took was the production of a few tires to stop and the fluxuation of price in 20 year old cars, lowriding would have been dead a long time ago


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Feb 13 2007, 02:53 PM~7250700
> *thats the dumbest statement ive ever heard. if all it took was the production of a few tires to stop and the fluxuation of price in 20 year old cars, lowriding would have been dead a long time ago
> *


X2


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 13 2007, 06:31 PM~7251069
> *X2
> *


JUST KEEP FUCKING GOING WITH THAT


----------



## Rockford Punch (Jan 1, 2007)

Does anyone know who still produces 175/75 R14 tires with the whitewall? I have some Mastercrafts on my ride right now, but since Hercules has now discontinued theirs, who's left? Has Cooper stopped too? What about Hankook?

Just wondering how hard it'll be to find some when it's time to replace the ones I have on there now.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rockford Punch_@Feb 14 2007, 02:16 AM~7257310
> *Does anyone know who still produces 175/75 R14 tires with the whitewall? I have some Mastercrafts on my ride right now, but since Hercules has now discontinued theirs, who's left? Has Cooper stopped too? What about Hankook?
> 
> Just wondering how hard it'll be to find some when it's time to replace the ones I have on there now.
> *


i am not sure those are hard to come by too ....hankook does not cover that size in a white wall .....i have a few herc's left if your interested ?


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

arts tire market in Fort Worth still has 175/70 in hercules and premium sportway tires thin and thick whites


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Feb 14 2007, 11:54 AM~7260367
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


yeah man there all gone


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 9 2007, 11:02 AM~7217926
> *WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> *


x2


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

thanks rich for holding those for me until i could get down there :thumbsup: by the way, the cadi is lookin good and it really snatches! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

im getting a brand new set of 175-75-14 cooper trendsetters...i can get my hands on about 10 more sets. 300.00 a set.


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

what about firestone fr380?


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

Kumho is still making 155-80-13 ... I just got a set for a customer ... Touring A/S 795

:biggrin:


----------



## Frosty (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Feb 14 2007, 11:43 PM~7265848
> *im getting a brand new set of 175-75-14 cooper trendsetters...i can get my hands on about 10 more sets. 300.00 a set.
> *


Can you get 13's?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frosty_@Feb 15 2007, 12:26 PM~7269692
> *Can you get 13's?
> *


IF HE CANT I CAN


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Feb 15 2007, 12:43 AM~7265848
> *im getting a brand new set of 175-75-14 cooper trendsetters...i can get my hands on about 10 more sets. 300.00 a set.*



that better be shipped and still is a lil high....


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

i ahve found a source he has 500 175 70 in stock in his warehouse..im gonna get mine than i will allow it him to sell to you..around 220 or 250 shipped...


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Feb 17 2007, 10:22 AM~7285154
> *i ahve found a source he has 500 175 70 in stock in his warehouse..im gonna get mine than i will allow it him to sell to you..around 220 or 250 shipped...
> *



id buy a few sets of 75's but i hate the way 70's look


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 17 2007, 10:40 AM~7285732
> *id buy a few sets of 75's but i hate the way 70's look
> *


pretty soon you won't have a choice


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 14 2007, 09:53 PM~7265475
> *thanks rich for holding those for me until i could get down there :thumbsup:  by the way, the cadi is lookin good and it really snatches! :0  :biggrin:
> *


no problem wayne ......glad somebody local got the last few .....thanks for the compliment :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

HERCS 175/75-14 ( 2 SETS LEFT )OR HANKOOK 175/70-14 YOUR CHOICE 52.00 EACH .......+ SHIPPING


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Feb 9 2007, 10:55 AM~7217877
> *GOT SOME SHITTY NEWS THIS MORNING HERCULES IS GOING TO DISCONTINUE THE 175/75-14'S NAD THE 175/70-14'S WHITE WALL ......DONT KNOW WHAT THERE THINKING? ........SHITTY DEAL FOR REAL .......FIRST IT WAS COOPER NOW HERCULES ........THE ONLY THING LEFT IS GONNA BE HANKOOKS    NOT THAT HANKOOKS ARE BAD .....BUT THE HERC'S LOOKED BETTER
> THEY SAID BECAUSE SALES IN THIS SIZE WITH A WHITE WALL ARE SLOW ......ITS BULLSHIT I PERSONALLY THINK IT WAS THE BEST TIRE IN THIS SIZE
> WELL ANYWAYS I BOUGHT UP THE LAST 6 SETS THEY HAD ......
> ...


:tears:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

tempra 175/75-14s 43.00 each + shipping ....new brand good price


----------



## Rockford Punch (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey Cheese so is Tempra a brand that is going to continue making the 175/75/14s? If so that's good news.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rockford Punch_@Mar 6 2007, 12:38 AM~7417172
> *Hey Cheese so is Tempra a brand that is going to continue making the 175/75/14s? If so that's good news.
> *


yup...... :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 9 2007, 06:10 PM~7220463
> *lowriding is becoming a hard lifestyle to live.
> 
> no brand new cars are worth lowriding (nothing past the 80's is worth shit)
> ...


I think this is cus alot of people into lowriding are cheap.they don't want to pay for quality so the manufacutes to better the price they lac in quality.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 6 2007, 07:29 AM~7418363
> *I think this is cus alot of people into lowriding are cheap.they don't want to pay for quality so the manufacutes to better the price they lac in quality.
> *


I HATE TO SAY IT ....BUT THAT STATEMENT IS SAD BUT TRUE ....I SELL HOT ROD STUFF ALL DAY AT WORK AND THOSE GUYS PAY WHAT IT TAKES TO GET IT DONE .....LOWRIDER GUYS CRY ABOUT EVERYTHING....... I TELL THE LOWRIDER PEOPLE 52.00 FOR A TIRE AND THEY CRY ....I TELL THE HOT ROD GUYS 200.00 FOR A TIRE AND THEY DONT EVEN FLINCH  
I ALWAYS SAID THEY AEINT NO MONEY IN LOWRIDING ....IF YOU SELL LOWRIDER PRODUCTS YOU DO IT FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME NOT THE MONEY 
RICH


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 6 2007, 09:21 AM~7418713
> *I HATE TO SAY IT ....BUT THAT STATEMENT IS SAD BUT TRUE ....I SELL HOT ROD STUFF ALL DAY AT WORK AND THOSE GUYS PAY WHAT IT TAKES TO GET IT DONE .....LOWRIDER GUYS CRY ABOUT EVERYTHING....... I TELL THE LOWRIDER  PEOPLE 52.00 FOR A TIRE AND THEY CRY ....I TELL THE HOT ROD GUYS 200.00 FOR A TIRE AND THEY DONT EVEN FLINCH
> I ALWAYS SAID THEY AEINT NO MONEY IN LOWRIDING ....IF YOU SELL LOWRIDER PRODUCTS YOU DO IT FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME NOT THE MONEY
> RICH
> *



x2 i agree 100% but on the plus side its gonna take take time and money and people will start building more quality stuff. also it will weed out all the fakes


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Mar 6 2007, 08:24 AM~7418729
> *x2 i agree 100% but on the plus side its gonna take take time and money and people will start building more quality stuff. also it will weed out all the fakes
> *


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

time to get out that white markers, huh.

its stupid, any non-lowrider looking to buy tires in that size is obviously looking for the cheapest tire they can put on their Geo and therefore should not care what the hell the 30 dollar tire looks like. especially since they can just run the whitewall on the inside. I doubt whitewalls cost much more to produce than blackwalls....


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 6 2007, 10:21 AM~7418713
> *I HATE TO SAY IT ....BUT THAT STATEMENT IS SAD BUT TRUE ....I SELL HOT ROD STUFF ALL DAY AT WORK AND THOSE GUYS PAY WHAT IT TAKES TO GET IT DONE .....LOWRIDER GUYS CRY ABOUT EVERYTHING....... I TELL THE LOWRIDER  PEOPLE 52.00 FOR A TIRE AND THEY CRY ....I TELL THE HOT ROD GUYS 200.00 FOR A TIRE AND THEY DONT EVEN FLINCH
> I ALWAYS SAID THEY AINT NO MONEY IN LOWRIDING ....IF YOU SELL LOWRIDER PRODUCTS YOU DO IT FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME NOT THE MONEY
> RICH
> *



but those are the same old bastards that pay $10,000 for a stock interior, $20,000 for a paint job with more than one color, and and $200,000 for a spray-paint framed classic car with an Macco paint job. the hotrod community is severly high compaired to the former lowrider community. Seems like a hotrod shop can make 3 times the money off the same work compaired to a lowrider shop. I can get a $2500 candy graphics job, mention that price to a hotrod guy at a car show and he'll start talking about how his paintjob he wants cost $18,000

Something is only worth what some idiot will pay for it, and when you pay twice as much as you know something cost not too long ago, it makes you feel like an idiot. No offense to anyone is the sales business,I just remember seeing show cars (lowriders) less than a decade ago that were built for less than $10,000, but now it seems lowriding is catching right up with hotrodding and customs, as more people with $$ are interested in finding a rusted 64 in any state they can and having it done from the ground up by specialty shops.


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

Something is only worth what some idiot will pay for it, and when you pay twice as much as you know something cost not too long ago, it makes you feel like an idiot. No offense to anyone is the sales business,I just remember seeing show cars (lowriders) less than a decade ago that were built for less than $10,000, but now it seems lowriding is catching right up with hotrodding and customs, as more people with $$ are interested in finding a rusted 64 in any state they can and having it done from the ground up by specialty shops.
[/quote]

the price of everthing has gone up in the last 10 years steel for frames lead that is used for batteries etc etc this is the reason lowrider shops are here today and gone tomorrow as owners they want to hooke everyone up and they are not making money why is bowtie so expensive 1 quality and 2 john is a smart business man he needs to make enough to keep his shop open


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 5 2007, 10:50 PM~7416137
> *tempra 175/75-14s 43.00 each + shipping ....new brand good price
> *


My brother is looking for a set of tire's for his stock wheel's to roll cross bar hubs...
Are there these thin white's or shaved......How much with Tax+Mounting ?. Can you post up a pic........Thank's


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Mar 13 2007, 12:14 AM~7467453
> *My brother is looking for a set of tire's for his stock wheel's to roll cross bar hubs...
> Are there these thin white's or shaved......How much with Tax+Mounting ?.  Can you post up a pic........Thank's
> *


PM SENT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

i just picked up a set of winston 155-80-13 on friday.....so sounds like they are still producing that size...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@Mar 14 2007, 11:55 AM~7477249
> *i just picked up a set of winston 155-80-13 on friday.....so sounds like they are still producing that size...
> *


YES THEY ARE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE HANKOOK KNOWS THERE THE ONLY ONES LEFT IN THE 175/70-14 GAME ....JUST FOUND OUT ABOUT A PRICE INCREASE ON THIS SIZE .......I WILL HAVE MORE INFO TOMMARROW ABOUT HOW MUCH


----------



## checkcam (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 9 2007, 10:26 AM~7218134
> *pretty soon no one will make tires for lows anymore.
> :uh:  FUCK THAT!
> *


YOU CAN ALWAYS THROW SOME 22'S ON YOUR RIDE


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i get 185 75/r 14's and the Hercules are the best i had.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Feb, 10:42 AM~7362459
> *:tears:
> *


dont cry, it will be okay. i promise.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

sure eveybody put 22s on and call this site DONKITHIGH yeah right!!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Let me know if it's just me. If some of these tire companys stop producing the 13 or 14 inch tires, because of dwindling sales, the last company producing them would notice an increase in sales because at that point they have a monopoly, correct????

And like someone already stated, the Coker 5.20 has made a comeback :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rockford Punch_@Feb 14 2007, 03:16 AM~7257310
> *Does anyone know who still produces 175/75 R14 tires with the whitewall? I have some Mastercrafts on my ride right now, but since Hercules has now discontinued theirs, who's left? Has Cooper stopped too? What about Hankook?
> 
> Just wondering how hard it'll be to find some when it's time to replace the ones I have on there now.
> *


i know this sounds fucked up but walmart has 13 and 14 inch white wall tires in tradional sizes , i got my 175 70 14 there for 32.00 each and 20 to the shop down the block to mount them up ......dayton brand.....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 24 2007, 01:21 PM~7764023
> *Let me know if it's just me. If some of these tire companys stop producing the 13 or 14 inch tires, because of dwindling sales, the last company producing them would notice an increase in sales because at that point they have a monopoly, correct????
> 
> And like someone already stated, the Coker 5.20 has made a comeback :dunno:
> *


thats what i think hankook is doing with the 70's .they know there the only one left in the game so the price is going up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lowriding wont die for me.. if all white wall production stopped today.. i'd be gettin some tires shaved tomorrow.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Apr, 04:31 PM~7764095
> *i know this sounds fucked up but walmart has 13 and 14 inch white wall tires in tradional sizes , i got my there for 32.00 each and 20 to the shop down the block to mount them up ......dayton brand.....
> *


dont put cheap wal mart tires on your car, this is what happens...




























on the hwy in california in my caddy...


----------



## checkcam (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Apr 25 2007, 05:13 PM~7773226
> *dont put cheap wal mart tires on your car, this is what happens...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

never had that happen on my wally world tries.... is that a tube i see?


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

I just bought the last 9 175R75/14s from my local tire guy for 35.00 each. He told me that they were no longer gonna make that size. Brand -Cordovan
No, they are not for sale. 1 future set for my 66 and 1 future set for my Fleetwood
We should of thought about doing this with the 5.20 Sportways. Too late now. :angry:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

man if they get rid of white walls in 13s an 14s im going to get some white shoe cleaning stuff an make my own white walls :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/155-80-13-k...52485QQtcZphoto


kumho makes a ww ?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@May 2 2007, 11:31 PM~7824117
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/155-80-13-k...52485QQtcZphoto
> kumho makes a ww ?
> *


appears so.. i had run across them before.. would look ok on chinaz i guess. lol..


----------



## Str82 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 12 2007, 12:46 AM~7233944
> *you think the tires are hard to come by over there? try europe..
> *


x2


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt for them 14's .....who need em


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 6 2007, 09:29 AM~7418363
> *I think this is cus alot of people into lowriding are cheap.they don't want to pay for quality so the manufacutes to better the price they lac in quality.
> *


This is partially true. REAL pavement pounders, like me, can go through tires in a few weeks REGARDLESS of the quality of tire. Lowriding, in that sense, is hard on tires, so getting the cheap ones has its "pros"..........


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Sears B.F. Goodrich Revelation 155/80/13 works for me $32 out the door.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Apr 25 2007, 05:13 PM~7773226
> *dont put cheap wal mart tires on your car, this is what happens...
> 
> 
> ...


ive heard the same about wal mart tires for wires dont work.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

those wal mart ones look like you rode the sidewall a LOT.. we are already pushing tires limits by stretchin em on such wide wheels, the side to side and 3 wheel driving is HARD on the sidewalls, where the tire can break the easiest.. 

i personally think 155-80s and 175-70s will be available for YEARS, and if they arent, i will hit junkyards for escorts and other cheap american mid 80s-early 90s cars...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

WELL TEMPRA JUST DISCONTINUED THE 175/75-14 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

I called sears they have a white wall 175/70 they want 50 a tire. I talked to a friend that is an engineer in a tire company and he says that most car companies just dont need white walls. And with the popularity and new equipment being brought in to make shorter tires due to the car companies putting stock 17s on their cars. They have allready stopped making white walls. Im gonna investigate this some more and see whats going on.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT 1 SET OF TEMPRAS LEFT AND ONE SET OF HERCULES 75'S


----------



## caddylow (Mar 23, 2005)

I say everyone here e-mail Coker Tire and get them to buy the molds for the 175/75 14 cooper trendsetter's even though they will cost more than we're used to paying, at least we'll know where to always get them! I'm e-mailing them now .


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

I wouldnt worry that much, when several manufactorers stop producing because the demand is low, usually after a while demand will go up again and somebody starts producing again, look at the 5.20s, they went out now everybody wants them again and cooker makes the repop 5.20s, i know it aint the real thing but its still a decent 13inch tire

i dont care about 14s though, should ride on 13s anyways :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

some of us have to run 14's.....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 16 2007, 08:15 AM~8568126
> *some of us have to run 14's.....
> *


amen brother


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Tire-easy.com! They have both 175/75/14ww and 175/70/14ww. Sorry if someone already said this.


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 16 2007, 09:15 AM~8568126
> *some of us have to run 14's.....
> *


X2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

so what companys still make the 175/70/14?


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

never mind on the 175/70/14 they don't have any ww they just got black side wall's


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Aug 17 2007, 02:16 PM~8577833
> *never mind on the 175/70/14 they don't have any ww they just got black side wall's
> *


 :angry:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

I HAVE A COUPLE HANKOOK 175-70-14 FOR $62 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Aug 22 2007, 04:02 PM~8618005
> *I HAVE A COUPLE HANKOOK 175-70-14 FOR $62 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ea?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Aug 22 2007, 02:02 PM~8618005
> *I HAVE A COUPLE HANKOOK 175-70-14 FOR $62 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i got them for 55.00 ? who needs them ?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 22 2007, 04:42 PM~8618316
> *i got them for 55.00 ? who needs them ?
> *


wish i could afford them.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 17 2007, 09:51 AM~8576783
> *so what companys still make the 175/70/14?
> *


hankook is the only one


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 22 2007, 04:47 PM~8618349
> *hankook is the only one
> *


dam


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

i got one more set of hercules 175/75-14 for 55.00 each and 1 set of tempra 175/75-14 40.00 + shipping 
who needs these ?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 22 2007, 04:55 PM~8618397
> *i got one more set of hercules 175/75-14 for 55.00 each  and 1 set of tempra 175/75-14 40.00 + shipping
> who needs these  ?
> *


how much is shipping to compton?


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 22 2007, 04:42 PM~8618316
> *i got them for 55.00 ? who needs them ?
> *


ILL MATCH UR PRICE COME GET UM


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Aug 22 2007, 05:35 PM~8618699
> *ILL MATCH UR PRICE COME GET UM
> *


I NEED A SET OF HANKOOKS 175-70-14,I KNOW YOU CAN BEAT THAT 55 FOR A CLUB MEMBER


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Aug 22 2007, 03:35 PM~8618699
> *ILL MATCH UR PRICE COME GET UM
> *


THANKS FOR COMING TO MY TOPIC :uh: GOOD LUCK ON YOUR SALES


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 22 2007, 03:03 PM~8618425
> *how much is shipping to compton?
> *


GIVE ME A ZIP AND I WILL LET YOU KNOW


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 23 2007, 01:31 PM~8625270
> *GIVE ME A ZIP AND I WILL LET YOU KNOW
> *


90021


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 23 2007, 11:44 AM~8625408
> *90021
> *


PM SENT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 23 2007, 03:27 PM~8626294
> *PM SENT
> *


----------



## rudeboi3 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 9 2007, 06:59 PM~7220793
> *mastercraft tires don't look bad either.....i have a set of remingtons, coopers trendsetters, and mastercrafts......
> *


I DONT KNOW ABOUT TEXAS BUT HERE IN D.C, MY SHOP JUST BOUGHT THE LAST OF MASTERCRAFTS 155/80/13's..........IM NOT SURE BUT I THINK MASTERCRAFT WENT OUTTA BUSINESS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Aug 23 2007, 01:45 PM~8626406
> *I DONT KNOW ABOUT TEXAS BUT HERE IN D.C, MY SHOP JUST BOUGHT THE LAST OF MASTERCRAFTS 155/80/13's..........IM NOT SURE BUT I THINK MASTERCRAFT WENT OUTTA BUSINESS
> *


MASTERCRAFT IS STILL IN BUSINESS .....JUST NOT IN THE WHITEWALL TIRE BUSINESS .....JUST LIKE MOST OF THE OTHER MANUFACTURES


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

175/70-14 HANKOOKS 55.00 EACH 
30 TIRES AVAILIBLE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 24 2007, 10:34 AM~8631958
> *175/70-14 HANKOOKS 55.00 EACH
> 30 TIRES AVAILIBLE
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

175/7014 WW COOPER TRANSETTER II'S 
ANTIOCH TIRE IN ANTIOCH,IL $45 EACH. DONT KNOW IF THEY HAVE A WEB SITE, BUT I JUST PICKED UP 2 SETS LAST MONTH & THEY SAID THEY HAVE OVER 50 MORE IN STOCK


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Aug 23 2007, 04:45 PM~8626406
> *I DONT KNOW ABOUT TEXAS BUT HERE IN D.C, MY SHOP JUST BOUGHT THE LAST OF MASTERCRAFTS 155/80/13's..........IM NOT SURE BUT I THINK MASTERCRAFT WENT OUTTA BUSINESS
> *


MASTERCRAFT JUST DISCONTINUED THAT SIZE. TRY FIRESTONE, THEY HAVE 155-80-13 LEMANS CHAMPION'S. THEY ARE LIKE $35 EACH TIRE & HAVE A SHIT LOAD IN STOCK.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt for a sad topic


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Another interesting topic.. People freaking out about tires back in 07' too! SOme good points in here and info..


----------

